# Interesting yarn holder



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/9640586672759438/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

How clever is *that*!


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

That is interesting! Clever!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

What a neat idea!!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

What a clever idea...wish I had thought of it...LOL


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen these--they are toilet paper holders. Wow, who would have thought it.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Really good idea. Keeps your yarn spinning freely and off the floor.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Well i never!! wouldn't have thought of that in a million years..


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea, I may try it.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

What a very clever idea. I see this yarn is rolled onto a toilet roll tube but I'm thinking that the rod of the holder would be thin enough to poke through the average ball of yarn.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Now THAT is clever!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be using mine for my next project.Brilliant idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

gonna got price my new yarn holder today. maybe for anniversity since mother day and birthday has past.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow didn't see that one coming. That is so clever!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


that's what I was thinking.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


that's what I was thinking. 
I have repinned the pinterest post as it is such a good idea


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Clever idea, Love it!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A good idea


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

What an awesome idea!!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I love that!!!! I wish I were that creative, but I'm very good at copying great ideas like this one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


I laughed out loud!!!! You are tooooo funny!!!! I think I'd be worried that I'd grab the wrong holder............


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


Just spit my coffee all over the place!!!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

goldnote said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > Now everyone can knit on the toilet.
> ...


Now grabbing the wrong holder is so funny.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


I like that idea. I can also use it as my knitting room and have peace and quite while counting at the same time. hehehe


----------



## Aspen Leaf (Jul 5, 2011)

My cat would LOVE it!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Clever idea...


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

One could put the empty tube onto one's yarn winder and wind the yarn right onto the tube and then use it as shown in the photo....


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't wait to try it...Hope nobody else in the house wants to use the bathroom...LOL


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


why waste precious 'alone time' when we can be knitting!!


----------



## conniep (Apr 7, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Now everyone can knit on the toilet.


I'm still laughing!! You are funny! Thanks!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot the door would have to be cracked for that long. The cat's litter box is in there wouldn't want him to have a accident.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

For my balls of cotton yarn, I use one of the little spikes that you put on your desk to stick receipt on. I found mine at office depot. I bought two, put a skein on each one when I'm using two skeins at once. It seems to cut down on tangles.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow... sometimes solutions are right in front of your face... daily: ) :thumbup: Great Idea!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Suh a great idea!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

much better than doing the crossword puzzle ....



Arwin said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > Now everyone can knit on the toilet.
> ...


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to share this grrreat idea with
all of us..... Hugs


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I made one from a paper towel holder for my crochet thread. It holds two balls of thread and has a small drawer to hold supplies.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Maxine: Post a picture. I would love to see the little drawer you are talking about.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This has made my day. Great repurposing. Of course he/she can only knit in the bathroom.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

HI............great idea. Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a great idea! Who would have thought?!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Now I have to look for one...had one but left it behind in the move


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

THAT! Is a great idea!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

project only for the library, you can always just pick it up and carry it with you.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

A great idea!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I have got to tell you, I absolutely love this idea.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a great idea for home knitting. I use a wall inset roll holder placed inside a disposable casserole dish when I travel with a knitting bag. It makes knitting flow quite nicely. I'll be sure to purchase a free-standing one soon!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

drdi said:


> Hi Maxine: Post a picture. I would love to see the little drawer you are talking about.


Sorry, i packed it up with my craft books and it is in my daughers garage.

Here is a post to one that is similar:

http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Towel-Holder-with-Drawer/dp/B004XVZBP6/ref=sr_1_145?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003362&sr=1-145

It looks more like this one, but unfinished: http://www.amazon.com/Berkley-Country-Rustic-Primitive-Holder/dp/B007KTAEVO/ref=sr_1_481?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1342003991&sr=1-481
I just turned it upside down to where the rod was on top and turned the drawer around.


----------

